# A 2 star average on an ordinary night



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

I really don't pay much attention to my rating because ever since I started, everytime it climbs into the 4.8 range, for no reason at all my average drastically drops until its around 4.75. Then miraculously, with no effort of my own, I start getting great ratings again until I reach 4.8 and then the cycle starts over. I'm convinced driver ratings are manipulated but tonight makes me think my days are numbered. The past month my rating was back on the upswing with some weeks averaging 4.9 or more. Back up to 4.8 and like clockwork, all of a sudden, last saturday and then tonight, back in the shitter but way more drastic than I've seen. 4.5 then a 2?? There was not one bad ride. Not one unfriendly rider. It couldn't have been more ordinary. A 2? Now they're just being obvious

edit: I remembered for a while before it went up to a 2, my rating for the day was "0". How is that possible? On days in which I don't give in rides there's just a dash there, so if nobody had left a rating yet, wouldn't there just be dash there?


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm guessing you are talking about weekly ratings? 

It's normal. ratings go up and down and PAX really don't have set guide lines on how to rate. It's all subjective.

If your all around rating is a 4.7 and up... just know the service you are providing is considered adequate to 80 percent of the population and keep doing what you are doing. 

I had a week when I have a 2.7 weekly average. lol Then the next 15 rides I get all 5 stars. Go figure.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Blah said:


> I'm guessing you are talking about weekly ratings?
> 
> It's normal. ratings go up and down and PAX really don't have set guide lines on how to rate. It's all subjective.
> 
> ...


No, I'm talking a two star 1 day average. If you're typically giving rides that 15 riders in a row give you five stars for, then it seems highly unlikely that before that you had a 2.7 weekly average just by chance. I realize it's subjective but if you're providing the the same level of service over 100s of rides than such drastic swings in ratings is highly improbable. The swings in ratings would be random if the ratings were truly left up to rider subjectivity and not what I have experienced with my rating going up and down with the consistency of a pendulum. The weeks my average is above 4.85, I've never gotten one of these way low days or weeks. If it was truly random as long as the driver was consistent, then the bad ratings would be randomly intermingled with the good instead of weeks consistently high then weeks consistently low... over and over again. Uber fuks with the ratings, no doubt.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

people think 3 is an average rating so a 2 is slightly below average.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am guessing that you just got dealt a Yarborough--it does happen.

Many people think that the Uber Star System is just like the Michelin. Three stars is acceptable, four is pretty good and five is reserved for scrape, bow and kowtow. People do not know that Uber considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. If they realized what worked at Uber, they would know that most of them are from the Participation Trophy Generation.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

331303 said:


> people think 3 is an average rating so a 2 is slightly below average.





Another Uber Driver said:


> I am guessing that you just got dealt a Yarborough--it does happen.
> 
> Many people think that the Uber Star System is just like the Michelin. Three stars is acceptable, four is pretty good and five is reserved for scrape, bow and kowtow. People do not know that Uber considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. If they realized what worked at Uber, they would know that most of them are from the Participation Trophy Generation.


I understand you all are trying to help and I understand the point you all are making but I've been at this long enough to know a 2-star average for the day is out of the ordinary. Some new riders understandably do think the rating system is similar to ALL other five star rating systems like amazon and netflix. I agree that it's a dumb system for uber. But if riders were typically rating that way then drivers would be getting deactivated all the time if 4.5 was still the cut off or the average driver score would be much closer to the average--3 stars and the cut off would be much lower. I've given about 3000 rides with an average of about 4.8 and I offer basic, prompt, courteous service with an 8 year old economy car. So that all proves that there is a good bit of inflation in the scores. Most people know 4 stars is actually a negative. The consistent, clockwork-like manipulation I've seen over and over is enough to convince me that it's definitely not at all by chance.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

Yesterday was my laundry day so I didn't really work at all . I had one passenger , a special needs adult who lives on my block . I dropped him off at the barber shop and picked him back up when he was done . I know both times he rated me 5 stars but my daily average is 0.0 . How is that even possible ? I saw him ths morning shoveling snow so I asked if I could see his phone and went to the uber app and it said that he has not rated any of the trips he has taken . Not with me or any other drive but I know this s BS because I have literally watch him give me my 5 stars on a few different ocassions . Wtf is going on with uber ? I cant wait till Im in a position to make them deactivate me .


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I believe the riders who have the worst ratings also give the worst ratings. They are idiots who want to spread their pain. So be aware that picking up the younger jerks and party drunks will prob be a hit on your ratings. Also, the condescending jerks. Best to not cut everyone a break just because they use Uber and paid you for a ride because they won't cut you a break. Rate them really low when they are abusive jerks (1-3) so the next drivers can try to avoid them entirely and not take the continued ratings hits.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> Yesterday was my laundry day so I didn't really work at all . I had one passenger , a special needs adult who lives on my block . I dropped him off at the barber shop and picked him back up when he was done . I know both times he rated me 5 stars but my daily average is 0.0 . How is that even possible ? I saw him ths morning shoveling snow so I asked if I could see his phone and went to the uber app and it said that he has not rated any of the trips he has taken . Not with me or any other drive but I know this s BS because I have literally watch him give me my 5 stars on a few different ocassions . Wtf is going on with uber ? I cant wait till Im in a position to make them deactivate me .


This happens because Uber hides your most recent ratings until you have a certain number of rides (I think it's five) or rated rides. They really don't want you to be able to tell who left you which rating. If you see dashes then you have no ratings. If you see zeroes then you probably have ratings but Uber isn't showing them all to you yet. If you have an average for the day of only 2 stars, it was probably from the day before (or at least five trips earlier) and was from just one trip. The one-day rating really isn't that useful because it doesn't really mean anything. It's not necessarily even from the same day.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The lowest I've ever seen with a 3.57 but after I took the next ride it was 4.5 so I don't know what's going on all I know is that my rating is a sine curve that trends downward I swear I saw the chart once. I wish I had it I would like to reconfirm that the straight line that represents 4.67 is on a diagonal. Otherwise my rating is mostly above 4.67 instead of evenly distributed half above half below the average of 4.67

The other reason it would have to be at diagonal is I've been complaining about my 4.67 4.68 4.69 rating here since about the third week I've been working.

The look of the chart and I'm still looking for it along with my complaints about my rating here over the past 700 rides should show as close to reasonable doubt as I can get the system is flawed


----------

